# [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€



## Gonzberg (11. Februar 2012)

*[Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

*Einleitung*

  Ich habe ein kleines Review(mein allererstes) zu diesem Gehäuse gemacht, da dies das erste Low-Cost Gehäuse ist, in dem ich Hardware verbaut habe. Ob dieses Gehäuse trotz des sehr niedrigen Preises überzeugen kann, werdet ihr in diesem Review erfahren.


  Hintergrund

  Ein Freund steckt in den Endzügen seiner Bachelorarbeit und von einem Tag auf den anderen, steigt sein PC aus. Die AGP Grafikkarte lässt sich nicht mehr zum Arbeiten überreden und da schon länger über ein komplett neues System nachgedacht wurde, schien der Zeitpunkt nun endgültig gekommen zu sein – wenn auch ein bisschen zu plötzlich.
  Da das studentische Portemonaie nicht zu den dicksten gehört und auch andere wichtige Anschaffungen anstehen, musste eine möglichst günstige Lösung her. Da das gesamte System jedoch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hatte, wurde jedes Teil neuangeschafft. Auch das Gehäuse.
  Die Wahl günstiger Hardwarekomponenten fiel leicht, jedoch die Suche nach einem günstigen brauchbaren Gehäuse gestaltete sich schwerer, bis ich in einem großen bekannten Onlineshop auf das 3R System R480 gestoßen bin. Der Preis von knapp über 21€ sollte bei jedem eine gesunde Portion Skepsis hervorrufen, so auch bei mir. Die durchweg positiven Bewertungen der Käufer überzeugten jedoch und so landete das Gehäuse mit in dem Warenkorb und schlussendlich auch bei mir – zum Zusammenbau!




*Verpackung*

  Die Verpackung kommt schlicht daher, ein simpler Pappkarton, auf dem das Gehäuse abgebildet ist. Das Gehäuse selber steckt unter einer Folienhaube und ist jeweils an Ober- und Unterseite durch ein massives Styroporteil geschützt. Die Verpackung wirkt kompakt, das Gehäuse sicher untergebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Inhalt*

  Neben dem Gehäuse liegen alle nötigen Befestigungsschrauben für Mainboard, Laufwerke und Netzteil bei. Dazu gibt es noch eine knappe aber ausreichende Montageanleitung und ein ‚RAM COOLER GUIDE‘. Wofür dieses Teil gut sein soll, blieb mir bis jetzt verborgen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Optik/Qualität/Verarbeitung*

  Das Gehäuse kommt in einem schicken matten Schwarz daher, das sich auch über den gesamten Innenraum erstreckt. Das Design ist schlicht, ohne Designexperimente. Die Lüftersteuerung und die Bedienschalter befinden sich oben am Deckel frontseitig und sind somit gut zu erreichen. Die Schalter besitzen einen guten Druckpunkt und wirken keinesfalls ausgeleiert. Das Gehäuse wirkt auf den ersten Blick absolut ehrlich. Hauptbestandteil ist Stahlblech, die Front besteht aus Kunststoff. Scharfe Kanten konnte ich keine ausmachen, es wirkt alles sauber und ordentlich. Die Kabel der Frontanschlüsse geben keine Rätsel auf, ebensowenig wie die Befestigungen für Laufwerke und Festplatten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Features*

  Trotz des geringen Preises verfügt das R480 über eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, an die bereits 2 vorinstallierte 120mm Lüfter (Frontlüfter sogar mit blauer LED Beleuchtung) angeschlossen werden können(insgesamt können 4x 120mm Lüfter verbaut werden). Gelungen finde ich hier, dass sich die Lüfter getrennt voneinander steuern lassen.
  Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert nicht stufenlos, sondern der Schieber lässt die Einstellungen ‚LOW‘, ‚HIGH‘ und ‚STOP‘ zu. Die Lüftersteuerung wird an einen 4PIN-Molex-Anschluss geklemmt, sodass folglich über den Schieber 12V bzw. 7V am Lüfter anliegen und so die Drehzahl und damit die Lautstärke verringert werden können. Einfaches aber funktionierendes Prinzip. 
  Weiterhin verfügt das Gehäuse über 2x 2.0 USB Frontanschlüsse, sowohl die gängigen Audioanschlüsse für Lautsprecher und Mikrofon. 
  Das Gehäuse kann weiterhin mit einer Aussparung im Mainboardtray aufwarten -für die Montage einer Kühler-Rückplatte – und sogar mit Schlauchdurchführungen an der Gehäuserückseite, für externe Wasserkühlungskomponenten.
  An Einbauschächten ist folgendes vorhanden:
  4x 5,25“ extern
  1x 3,5“ extern
  5x 3,5“ intern
  Hinter dem Meshgitter der Front, verbergen sich hinter jeder Blende kleine Staubfilter, die jedoch etwas grobmaschig auffallen und vermutlich keine große Wirkung erzielen, jedoch sind sie vorhanden.
  Das Netzteil wird unter dem Deckel montiert und an den Aufnahmen sind kleine Moosgummipads installiert, um Schwingungen ein wenig zu dämpfen; jedoch auch nicht an allen Stellen.
  Ein sehr wichtiges Feature ist die Möglichkeit, den Festplattenkäfig teilweise zu entfernen, sodass es laut Anleitung möglich ist, Grafikkarten mit einer maximalen Länge von 350mm zu installieren. So bietet das Gehäuse auch Platz für die größten Grafikkarten.
  Von der Mainboardoberfläche bis zur Gehäusekannte habe ich einen Abstand von ca. 165mm gemessen. Sodass abzüglich der Sockelhöhe und einer gewissen Messungenauigkeit ein Prozessorkühler mit einer Höhe von ca. 153mm verbaut werden kann.
  Natürlich sind hier auch die abnehmbaren Seitenteile zu nennen, die sich bequem durch Rändelschrauben abnehmen lassen. Es werden also keine Werkzeuge benötigt.
  Jedoch darf man hier clevere Montagemöglichkeiten für Laufwerke und ebensowenig erwarten, wie einen herausnehmbaren Mainboardschlitten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einbau der Komponenten*

  Mit überschaubaren Maßen von 185x410x410mm, ist das Gehäuse den kompakteren zuzuordnen, der Einbau aller Komponenten bereitete jedoch zu keiner Zeit Probleme. Zwar wurde in meinem Fall nur ein mATX Board verbaut, jedoch ergaben sich für mich keine Zweifel, was den Einbau eines ATX Boards angeht. Wie schon erwähnt ist es möglich, Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von 350mm zu verbauen, wenn der Festplattenkäfig entfernt wird. Mit Käfig sind es ca. 260mm. Die Verwendung von großen Towerkühlern ist leider nicht uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, hier würde ich keine Kühler verbauen, die höher als 153mm sind. Da auch die hintere Seitenwand schnell demontiert ist, sind Laufwerk und Festplatte schnell verschraubt. Das Netzteil findet ohne Fummelei seinen Platz oberhalb des Mainboards. Es ist ausreichend Platz vorhanden, Kabel ordentlich zu verlegen und überschüssige Anschlüsse des Netzteils unter- oder oberhalb des Laufwerks zu verstauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxis/Lautheitsmessung*

  Nach der ersten Inbetriebnahme kann man sagen, dass das Gehäuse unauffällig zu Werke geht - nichts klappert, nichts dröhnt. Die Lüftersteuerung erweist sich als praktisch, denn die Lüfter sind unter 12V deutlich hörbar. Wird der Schieber auf ‚Low‘ eingestellt, sind die Lüfter zwar noch wahrnehmbar, säuseln aber unauffällig und völlig akzeptabel vor sich hin. Wie die Messungen zeigen, sind die Lüfter unter 7V nur unwesentlich lauter als der boxed Lüfter, der auch überraschend leise zu Werke geht(zumindest im idle - kleine Anmerkung von mir). Es ist natürlich verständlich, dass bei einem so geringen Preis keine qualitativen Lüfter verbaut werden können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Messungen in 50cm Entfernung. Werte in dBA, allerdings zum Vergleich in sone umgerechnet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

  Schlussendlich kann das Gehäuse absolut überzeugen. Als Kritikpunkt lässt sich im Grunde nur die Lautstärke der Lüfter unter 12V nennen. Jedoch ist es für den Preis von knapp über 21€ schön, dass überhaupt Lüfter installiert sind. Für Interessenten, die Geld beim Gehäuse einsparen möchten ,auf einfache Montagemöglichkeit der Laufwerke und Festplatten verzichten können und keinen übergroßen CPU-Kühler verwenden, kann dieses Gehäuse eine echte Alternative sein.

  Hier nochmal eine kleine Aufstellung, was positiv und negativ ist.

  Positiv:

  -Lüftersteuerung inkl. zweier 120mm Lüfter(1x mit LED-Beleuchtung)
  -Schwarz lackierter Innenraum
  -Wasserschlauchdurchführungen
  -Ordentliche Verarbeitung
  -Einbau langer Grafikkarten möglich
  -Preis

  Negativ:

  -Keine werkzeuglose Montage von Laufwerken und Festplatten
  -Lüfter sind unter 12V laut


----------



## Gonzberg (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Ich genehmige mir auch mal einen Platzhalter


----------



## derP4computer (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Gonzberg (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Dankeschön!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Woooooooooow, das sieht für den Preis sehr gut aus, und mein 20€ Schrott Gehäuse ist jetzt schon zu häslig für den schrottplatzt


----------



## Gonzberg (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Woooooooooow, das sieht für den Preis sehr gut aus, und mein 20€ Schrott Gehäuse ist jetzt schon zu häslig für den schrottplatzt


 
1.) 

2.) Wie ich jetzt feststellen musste, ist der Preis von 20€ alleine noch kein Indiz für ein Schrott-Gehäuse


----------



## hBGl (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Das Ding ist ja krass. 2 Lüfter sind nicht mal eine Preisklasse höher der Standard. Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir das kaufen soll.

Ich fände es noch besser wenn der Innenraum nicht schwarz und dafür der Preis noch niedriger wäre


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

2 Lüfter oO

Lohnt sich ja fast es nur wegen den Lüftern zu kaufen, und den Rest bei Ebay zu versteigern, oder verstauben zu lassen.


----------



## Gonzberg (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Also nur wegen den Lüftern würde ich es nicht kaufen, zumal die ja recht laut sind
Für 6-7€ pro Stück gibts schon gute leise Lüfter in 120mm.
Wenn man aber mit lauteren Lüftern leben kann, gibts für 5€ Aufpreis ein ordentliches Gehäuse dazu


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Hab ja bald in meinen Haf 932 genug Lüfter, muss sogar erstmal einen ausbauen, bis ich die Kabel verlängerung habe für das Netzteil.

Netzteil ist noname
Und Gehäuse von rocketPC


----------



## Valnarr (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Also für 20 Euro sieht es gut aus. Schönes Review!


----------



## Gonzberg (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Jo danke, für den Preis kann man wirklich nicht meckern!


----------



## DjSearch (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Hi,
ich habe eine Frage zu der Stromversorgung. Habe mir dieses Gehäuse auch zugelegt. Aber weiß nicht wie ich das 4 Pin Molex Female Kabel mit dem Netzteil verbinden soll.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen ?


----------



## SemperInvictus (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Ich wollte mir das gleiche Gehäuse holen meine frage ist ob der Scythe Mine 2 passen würde also von den ausmsaen her bezweifel ich das


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (13. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

der Mine 2 passt da niemalsnie rein.
153mm für den CPU-Kühler, der Kühlblock des Mine 2 ist 160mm noch und der Lüfter steht noch etwas über...
Hättest mal das Review gelesen 
Ansonsten: schöner Test, überraschendes Gehäuse, viel Glück für deinen Freund bei seiner Bachelorarbeit.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Andy188 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

schönes Review,  die den Preis auf jeden Fall eine super Alternative!


----------



## Gonzberg (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Danke für die Blumen 

Die Bachelorarbeit hat er übrigens erfolgreich absolviert, vllt ja auch wegen dem Gehäuse 
gRU; cAPS?

EDIt:

Ooops, das Gehäuse ist ja mittlerweie um schlanke 8€ teurer geworden im Verlgeich zum Februar 2012.
8€ sind zwar absolut gesehen nicht viel, aber auf den Ausgangspreis von 21€ immerhin ein Plus von satten 39%

mMn stimmt die P/L aber immer noch!


----------



## Andy188 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

+39% ist echt viel, vielleicht haben die bemerkt, dass das Teil doch nicht ganz so ... ist... 

Finde auch 29€ für ein Gehäuse echt in Ordnung!


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Die Meinungen im Net gehen ziemlich auseinander. Kommt halt darauf an, welchen Anspruch man hat. Für den Preis wohl recht passabel.


----------



## Gonzberg (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Kommt immer drauf an, mit welchen Erwartungen man daran geht.
Man sich ja kein Gehäuse für 20-30€ kaufen und dann lospoltern, weil z.B. keine werkzeugfreie Montage der Laufwerke möglich ist.
Klar, große Turmkühler passen auch nicht rein, aber das sollte einem bei den Abmessungen klar sein.
Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die schimpfen auf die Gehäuse, weil ihr Kühler bis auf 2-3mm nicht reinpasst, statt sich vorher zu informieren oder einfach nur mal die Abmessungen gegenzuhalten.

Für den Preis ist das gehäuse echt mehr als passabel, wenn man die entsprechenden Erwartungen daran hat


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Ach ja ... die Rezension ist gut, hat nen guten Flow beim Lesen.

Das Blech soll aber schon extrem dünn sein, wie man woanders lesen konnte. Wie in etwa kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Gonzberg (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Kann man sich so vorstellen, das es nicht schwer ist beim tragen 

Ne Spaß, keine Ahnung was das betrifft. Habe ja auch geschrieben, dass ich im Betrieb kein Brummen oder sowas festgestellt habe.
Wenn ich dem Nächst bei meinem Kumpel, versuch ich mal dran zu denken und schaue nochmal nach. Der Test ist ja jetzt schon über ein Jahr her.


----------



## polarwolf (15. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

naja, einen Schönheitspreis gewinnt das Gehäuse nicht, aber für den Preis kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*



Gonzberg schrieb:


> [...]
> gRU; cAPS?
> [...]


 Achte mal auf meinen Nick und schau dir die Zeile nochmal an 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gonzberg (15. März 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Got it!


----------



## FMLPs (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

das Gehäuse habe ich und es ist gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Bitte mehr Bilder!

Die sind das wichtigste bei einem Gehäusereivew! Da brauchst auch nicht so viel schreiben, liest eh kaum jemand. Die Bilder machens!


----------



## FMLPs (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Ich musste feststellen das bei dem Gehäuse ein Teil ist was Grafikkarten blockieren kann!


----------



## Klangfarben (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Guten Abend allerseits.

Ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammen basteln lassen und es wird dieses Gehäuse genutzt. Mich würde mal interressieren, ob die 2 Lüfter bei einer 24+ Stunden Nutzung (kommt schon mal vor, dass der Rechner 2-3 Wochen am Stück läuft und nur gelegentlich mal ein Neustart gemacht wird) zwingend erforderlich sind, oder ob ich diese auch aus lassen kann. Mein 6 Jahre alter Rechner den ich zuvor nutzte hat das auch ohne Gehäuse Lüfter problemlos überstanden, aber nicht das(s) mir schon nach 3 Tagen irgendwas verheizt.

Hardware ist unter anderem: Intel Core i5-4570, MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GB DDR5, Gigabyte H87-HD3 ATX, Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB, 16 GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile, Cougar PowerX v2 550 Watt und als Betriebssystem Win 7 64Bit Home Premium.


----------



## heldarious (2. Januar 2014)

Klangfarben schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits.
> 
> Ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammen basteln lassen und es wird dieses Gehäuse genutzt. Mich würde mal interressieren, ob die 2 Lüfter bei einer 24+ Stunden Nutzung (kommt schon mal vor, dass der Rechner 2-3 Wochen am Stück läuft und nur gelegentlich mal ein Neustart gemacht wird) zwingend erforderlich sind, oder ob ich diese auch aus lassen kann. Mein 6 Jahre alter Rechner den ich zuvor nutzte hat das auch ohne Gehäuse Lüfter problemlos überstanden, aber nicht das(s) mir schon nach 3 Tagen irgendwas verheizt.
> 
> Hardware ist unter anderem: Intel Core i5-4570, MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GB DDR5, Gigabyte H87-HD3 ATX, Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB, 16 GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile, Cougar PowerX v2 550 Watt und als Betriebssystem Win 7 64Bit Home Premium.



Wenn die Temperaturen im grünen Bereich bleiben, kannst du ruhig die Gehäuse lüfter ausschalten.


----------



## Klangfarben (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*



heldarious  schrieb:


> Wenn die Temperaturen im grünen Bereich bleiben, kannst du ruhig die Gehäuse lüfter ausschalten.


 
Muss ich das also überprüfen? Ich sag mal so, bisher hab ich mich bei meinem alten Rechner nie darum gekümmert. Der lief und lief und lief und wäre er mit seinen 3 GB Ram usw nicht vollkommen veraltet und zu lahm für meine Bedürfnisse, dann würde der warscheinlich auch noch viele weitere Jahre laufen.
Also ist es ratsam gelegentlich mal zu prüfen ob mit der Temperatur alles im Lot ist? Wenn ja, dann ist das in jedem Fall ne Umgewöhnung. 
Achja, wenn ich den Rechner nachts laufen lasse und vor dem Schlafen den Lüfter vom Gehäuse anmachen würde, würde das von der Lautstärke beim Einschlafen stören oder ist der dann nur nervend wie eine tickende Uhr zB?


----------



## Shadow Complex (2. Januar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte mindestens die Festplatte im Luftzug eines Lüfters liegen sonst kann es passieren dass sie zu heiß wird. Außerdem transportiert die Grafikkarte ihre Abwärme nicht aus dem Gehäuse sondern bläst sie in das Gehäuse. Diese Wärme sollte abgeführt werden. Im allgemeinen sind auf dem mainboard jede Menge Kondensatoren verbaut, deren Haltbarkeit abnimmt wenn sie zu warm werden.


----------



## Klangfarben (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*



heldarious  schrieb:


> Wenn die Temperaturen im grünen Bereich bleiben, kannst du ruhig die Gehäuse lüfter ausschalten.


 
OK, danke danke.



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte mindestens die Festplatte im Luftzug eines Lüfters liegen sonst kann es passieren dass sie zu heiß wird. Außerdem transportiert die Grafikkarte ihre Abwärme nicht aus dem Gehäuse sondern bläst sie in das Gehäuse. Diese Wärme sollte abgeführt werden. Im allgemeinen sind auf dem mainboard jede Menge Kondensatoren verbaut, deren Haltbarkeit abnimmt wenn sie zu warm werden.


 
Ja, soweit ich das mitbekommen hatte wurde beim Einbau darauf geachtet, dass die Sachen gut gekühlt werden bzw sich nicht gegenseitig wärmen.


----------



## Stoni1069 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

@ Gonzberg

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung des Gehäuses,
welche mich bewog, jenes Kistlein zu Bestellen.
Preislich hat sich da weitgehend nichts verändert, liegt im Moment
Stand von heute Morgen 8 Uhr bei 28,13 teuros.

Für dieses Preis-Leistungsverhältniss kann man nicht meckern.
2 Lüfter auch noch vormontiert, findet man nicht mal in teueren
Asus, Cooler Master, Thermaltake usw. - Gehäusen.

Mal sehen wie sich das Teil beim zusammenbasteln verhält,
müsste morgen ankommen. Denke aber, dass deine Rezension
mehr als ausreichend ist.

Gruß aus Bremen an Düsseldorf
Stoni1069


----------



## HeisenbergPC (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*

Nettes Review.

Aber ein paar Bilder mehr wären


----------



## Gonzberg (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*



Stoni1069 schrieb:


> @ Gonzberg
> 
> Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung des Gehäuses,
> welche mich bewog, jenes Kistlein zu Bestellen.
> ...


 
Sehr gerne!

Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Teil, kannst gerne berichten, wie Deine Erfahrungen sind!


----------



## HardwarePumpe (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Kurztest] 3R Systems R480 - Gehäuse für ca. 20€*



FMLPs schrieb:


> das Gehäuse habe ich und es ist gut


 
Ich hatte es auch mal! Habe es dann aber einen Freund verkauft. Um mir ein Xigmatek Elysium zu hohlen. Habe oben auch noch ein 80x80mm Lüfterloch eingebaut um das Case besser zu kühlen. 2 Von meinen Freunden haben das Case sich auch geholt.


----------

